# Sex Wars redeux



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

An interesting article on the approaches of competing feminist professors that mirrors some of the bickering that goes on here. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/13/magazine/the-return-of-the-sex-wars.html?action=click&contentCollection=magazine&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=6&pgtype=sectionfront&_r=0


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

It sure does!

A very interesting article. Begs the question what are universities doing to teach their students not to rape? Seem that a proactive, sex positive approach might be better than a reactive, punitive approach.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> It sure does!
> 
> A very interesting article. Begs the question what are universities doing to teach their students not to rape? Seem that a proactive, sex positive approach might be better than a reactive, punitive approach.


I never went to university, but somehow learned NOT to rape...


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Woodchuck said:


> I never went to university, but somehow learned NOT to rape...


lol, if we are relying on Universities to teach this than all is lost ...


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Whatever is being taught, it seems college students are having trouble deciphering the message -

https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/education/americas-students-are-deeply-divided-on-the-meaning-of-consent-during-sex/2015/06/11/bbd303e0-04ba-11e5-a428-c984eb077d4e_story.html

"What if someone undresses? Or gets a condom? Or nods in agreement?

In each of those scenarios, a Washington Post-Kaiser Family Foundation poll found, at least 40 percent of current and recent college students said the action established consent for more sexual activity. And at least 40 percent said it did not."


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

The problem with sexual legislation is the broad spectrum. For every woman hit on by the boss in exchange for better pay or working conditions, you will find several who are perfectly willing to engage in sexual acts for the same consideration.....

A woman exchanging sex for consideration is called the oldest profession for good reason....

And for every woman coerced into sex work by a dominant male hierarchy are a dozen who are just too lazy to work a real job for a living....


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Guilt by birth.


----------

